#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  gas condensate

## petrophysicist

i would like to know what is the difference between gas condensate and
oil condensate?


what are the density of them and what should be the gradient?See More: gas condensate

----------


## ELgharib

Condensate is the liquid phase.....You have both gas and condensate in the reservoir when the pressure is below dew point.
Condensate could be called oil....

----------


## petrophysicist

is there any paper show me the difference?

----------


## ELgharib

It is the basics of Reservoir eng.. You have black oil, volatile oil, gas condensate, wet gas and dry gas. If you type google I am not sure you can find condensate oil reservoir, as it doesnt exist to my knowledge. However, when a gas condensate reservoir is producing, a shift of phase enveloppe may occur in part of the reservoir to give a volatile oil. I suggest you read a reservoir engineering book.

----------


## petrophysicist

Elgharib Basha,
what you say is useful,
are u a petrophysicist or reservoir engineer?
and where are you from?

----------


## sharkx

What are the requirements to transport condensate?
If condensate is a fluid, is it fluid at normal atmospheric pressure and temperature?
Condensate properties listed below:
Molecular Weight (MW): 121.6 Kg/kmol
Specific Gravity (Standard): 0.773
True Vapour Pressure (TVP) @ 100oF: 12psia
Thanks.

----------


## ledereh

there is four type of gas reservoirs
1- dry gas
2- wet gas
3-retrograde gas condensate 
4- near critical retrograde gas condensate.
in type one you will get just gas in separator or ambient condition.
but for all other type you will get some liquid at separator or ambient condition, when you are decreasing the pressure from reservoir condition to ambient, you will get some liquid, because of this phenomena, some scientists calling retrograde (inverse of normal condition). 
if you need more information please refer to some hydrocarbon phase behavior books such as Ali Danesh's book

----------

